# CAA Alternatives?



## drehleierguy (Aug 8, 2004)

Hello EhMacers,

I had hoped that there might be a thread of this nature already, but there does not seem to be, so I'm asking for the collected wisdom, opinions and smart-ass cracks (not to be confused with smart ass-cracks) of this community. Here's my question:

Are there any good alternatives to the CAA for emergency roadside assistance? I was a CAA member for years until I learned that they were using my money to lobby various levels of government for more roads, lower gas taxes and general pro-car stuff that I don't want to support (despite being a driver etc. I'm not interested in getting into the politics of my decision, just the practical aspect at the moment). I certainly enjoyed the peace of mind and availed myself of their services a few times (I drove real beaters mostly). 

Does anyone know of some similar service without the political baggage? Rogers offers something to their cell customers, but it looks pretty lame (maximum $50 value per service, max 5 services per year etc.). Any thoughts or ideas? Good or bad experiences with services of this sort?

Many thanks for your thoughts!!!

Best regards,

dg


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Good question. Didn't know that about their lobbying efforts, but they've our bacon more than once and well worth the annual dough we send 'em. I've never heard of any alternate services, 'green' ones or otherwise. Think I'll stick with them unless something equally usefull and practical comes along.

You know, you can always do some personal lobbying of your own - write them, tell them your story, and see what they say back to you, if anything.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I have always found CAA to be a pretty good value. I haven't needed them much but am always glad I have the membership when I do. On the downside, I can't remember how to change a tire anymore, or maybe I've just gotten lazy.

I used to think they were a better value in the pre-internet days for the travel discounts they offered on accommodation. Booking the AAA rate has saved me quite a few dollars on a lot of road trips over the years and I still like their travel guides.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Funny you should mention this, I just notice the below today, adding more value to your avatar!


Canadian Tire Roadside Assistance - Membership Plans


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

drehleierguy said:


> Are there any good alternatives to the CAA for emergency roadside assistance? I was a CAA member for years until I learned that they were using my money to lobby various levels of government for more roads, lower gas taxes and general pro-car stuff that I don't want to support (despite being a driver etc. I'm not interested in getting into the politics of my decision, just the practical aspect at the moment). I certainly enjoyed the peace of mind and availed myself of their services a few times (I drove real beaters mostly).


If you drive a beater, you won't get better value for your money than CAA.

I think you should ignore the politics--like you have for years. How did you miss it btw? Every single issue of Leisureways (their newsletter/magazine) details their lobbying efforts. So does every pitch to get and renew membership, from what I recall.

One tow (of two, included, plus local tows) to the garage of my choice (having CAA Plus) within 200 km meant CAA+ paid for itself one year. Another year I shopped at Lenscrafters and got 30% off, so same again. Free maps whenever I need them, with directions/routes mapped out, and a free "emergency key" (cut from credit-card sized plastic) for my wallet, and on and on.

You might find this thread useful, also:
Auto - CAA 'Plus' Membership Enrollment only $92.65 with Bonus Gift (South Central Ontario) - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


----------



## drehleierguy (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks!

Really good point, Max. Might be worth a try. 

The CT option is a possibility too, I had never heard of it. Thanks, JumboJones!

HowEver, until I finally got them to stop sending 'Leisureways' every copy went straight into the blue box. Maybe I was willingly ignorant of their political side, maybe I ignorantly hoped that it was just information that they were spreading. As far as maps and so forth, who needs em these days with Google maps, iphones and gps thingies everywhere? Maybe I will have to ignore what they do, but I'd rather not. Thanks for your thoughts, though.

regards,

dg


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Good point about the maps, I made kind of an anachronistic reference there. But we drive places with a sense of adventure, and are happy not to have GPS. Getting lost is fine. I own the t-shirt on that one.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

HowEver said:


> ...Getting lost is fine. I own the t-shirt on that one.


Getting lost is infinitely preferable to asking for directions, unless it leads you into certain sections of Memphis.beejacon


----------



## drehleierguy (Aug 8, 2004)

Or Detroit!

Don't know if I'll go for the GPS thing (though I have been pretty convinced by travels with a friend of mine), but I do love my maps! And now I can save cached maps on the iPhone! Brilliant.

dg


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Personally, I take great pride in getting lost as often as I do. I've been bombing down the back roads of south-eastern Ontario for years now and each trip has resulted in another Back Roads photo album. Beats the tar out of taking that dullsville ribbon of grey called the 401, and beats a lot of Highway 7, too... some fantastic country out there, and I would never have known of its many charms had I not decided to turn down a country lane and tell myself not to worry about such constraints as maps and time.

But I've discovered that I have to take these runs solo. I drive my passengers nuts otherwise. A four hour trip can take seven with hardly any work at all.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

drehleierguy said:


> Or Detroit!


Been there, got the T Shirt - and lucky I wasn't shot. And to think, they actually had a "detour" into what must have been the worst neighbourhood possible, right around Tiger Stadium...


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

KIA came with 5-year road-assist, so I killed my CAA Plus. tptptptp 

Might get it back at the end of that period.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

drehleierguy said:


> ...........I was a CAA member for years until I learned that they were using my money to lobby various levels of government for more roads, lower gas taxes and general pro-car stuff that I don't want to support (despite being a driver etc.


They are an "automobile association", just what did you think they do?


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

*...*

You might be able to get something through your car insurance broker.

James


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

LOL! I find this rather amusing because for years I refused to have anything to do with them due to them being a huge anti-truck lobby. I see they are now being scorned by environmentalists. 

Perhaps they should just stay out of politics altogether.:lmao: 

My wife has roadside assist from Rogers and it has worked out for her. Me, OTOH, a toolbox and a portable booster/inflator in the back seat of the pickup.


----------



## drehleierguy (Aug 8, 2004)

rgray - I ignorantly paid for my roadside assistance and didn't think about the rest! A little like, I don't know, buying chocolate, being unaware of supporting child labour. Ignorance is bliss!

james - thanks, might be worth checking out.

kps - it's actually more for my wife that I'm thinking about it. Big trip planned for the summer and so forth. As for being an environmentalist, it's a little hard to call myself one when I drive! If I were back to being a big-city, cycle riding fellah maybe!

If anyone else cares about this, I noticed that a service is offered through CIBC/Visa that is very similar to CAA. It's actually DAA service, just a package offered by CIBC.

Cheers,

dg


----------

